# adjustable selfs vs fixed shelves.



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

I like to build shelving units and book cases. I was wondering if there is a general rule or advantage to permanently joining the shelves in a dado joint or making them adjustable. Thanks


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

adjustable shelves add flexibility, but if the case is tall, it is common to have a fixed shelf in the middlish to keep the sides from bowing out.

Eric


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

What Eric said is true. You need to come up with the basic design first, then see if a fixed shelf is needed. I make shop and general storage with fixed shelves..just faster.


----------

